# Housing .. How long?



## Chevy105 (Mar 2, 2013)

We are currently looking at a villa in AD and our question is how long after agreeing a price would it be before we moved in. We would prefer to agree now and move in at the end of August. I know that things are moving slower at present so any previous exp on this matter would be great.

Thanks


----------



## earthworm88 (Jun 14, 2013)

Chevy105 said:


> We are currently looking at a villa in AD and our question is how long after agreeing a price would it be before we moved in. We would prefer to agree now and move in at the end of August. I know that things are moving slower at present so any previous exp on this matter would be great.
> 
> Thanks


If you really like the villa and the price, and won't be changing your mind, then it's best for you to sign the tenancy contract asap. Agreeing on the price doesn't seal the deal, neither does the "holding deposit", only a legal contract does. If the landlord agrees on the price and the date you want to start the contract, then sign the contract along with the post-dated checks. 

From your question, it appears that you and the landlord do not have the same commencement date in mind? Most advertised properties are usually looking for immediate to within a month occupancy unless specified by the landlord (if villa is currently tenanted).

Good luck!


----------



## Chevy105 (Mar 2, 2013)

We are really keen and have yet to make an offer as it will be 5 sharing and our residency visas are in process. 2 are flying back to the UK in August and we just figure that 1st Sept is when we are all back together ready to move in and therefore pay each of our shares in rent. If we offer agree and process takes time then all good and well. The villa needs painting and has some cosmetics to touch up and we need furniture!.
We also need the tenancy checked by work to ensure all is well. We thought with Ramadan it may take longer.


----------



## earthworm88 (Jun 14, 2013)

Chevy105 said:


> We are really keen and have yet to make an offer as it will be 5 sharing and our residency visas are in process. 2 are flying back to the UK in August and we just figure that 1st Sept is when we are all back together ready to move in and therefore pay each of our shares in rent. If we offer agree and process takes time then all good and well. The villa needs painting and has some cosmetics to touch up and we need furniture!.
> We also need the tenancy checked by work to ensure all is well. We thought with Ramadan it may take longer.


I understand what you are saying. Just keep in mind that villas in good areas are going like hotcakes in AD. Also, if it's really cheap rent, be sure you double check to make sure it is in an area that expats can rent in. I am not able to comment on the sharing part. I heard that visa process greatly depend on the tenancy contract of the applicant as well. You should definitely check with work/HR regarding this type of arrangement. 

Once confirmed, you should have an agreement in place with the landlord regarding the fix ups deadline with a holding deposit and that a contract will be signed upon the deadline. Chances are this villa will still be in the market and may be even more attractive once a facelift is done, and by the time when you all got back together, it might not be available anymore. After all, it is still a long way from now til Sept 1st. Anything could happen.


----------



## norampin (Dec 8, 2012)

I have just gone through the whole process.

Only thing that is concrete is :

1) The signed contract
2) The deposit.

If the landlord is understanding and likes you then you can put a later start date. I put 3 weeks. He liked us and was willing to wait.

The landlord is the only person that can dictate.


----------



## Chevy105 (Mar 2, 2013)

Whats a standard deposit here? And how long from making an offer to signing a contract was it for you? Thanks


----------



## norampin (Dec 8, 2012)

It sounds to me that the estate agent hasn't been doing their job correctly. the standard deposit is 5% with a 5% commission me on the total value for the year. Then you have to consider how many cheques you want to pay wether its one cheque or two for the year. Most landlords want one or will charge maybe 5k more for two cheques.


----------



## norampin (Dec 8, 2012)

I made an offer and as my landlord was VERY accommodating i met and signed contracts 4 days later. 
I paid a deposit (after him signing the contract) 7 days after that. I then signed the contract.


----------



## norampin (Dec 8, 2012)

Sorry for multiple replys-
If i were you and you saw the right place i would pay deposit then sign the contract post dated (like i did). 

I signed on the 3rd and the day the contract starts is 25th.


----------



## Chevy105 (Mar 2, 2013)

Thanks we'll see what we can do. Fully aware that during Ramadan these things may get drawn out and we have to pass our contract on to our company for their approval on where we wish to live but fingers crossed we can get it done.


----------

